# Do you like Donald Trump?



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

Since we have a Hillary Thread, I think the Republican frontrunner deserves a thread too.

Do you like trump, hate him, or don't care for him? And Why?


----------



## Tensu (Apr 12, 2016)

Racist, evil, ugly, scary, monstrous Donald Trump... This man is the devil's offspring. He has mental disorders and this is definitely what America does not need now. HE IS JUST SO RACIST! How can our country be led by a man without any morals!?


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

He's well qualified to be president. A president needs to be able to handle media attention and Donald Trump has experience with that. A president also has to sit in a chair and make tough decisions like Trump had to do on the Celebrity Apprentice. So obviously, Trump has the experience needed to make him a good president.



Pokemon5700 said:


> Racist, evil, ugly, scary, monstrous Donald Trump... This man is the devil's offspring. He has mental disorders and this is definitely what America does not need now. HE IS JUST SO RACIST! How can our country be led by a man without any morals!?


Easy. America doesn't have any morals and is filled with racists, so he blends right in.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll just leave you with this:


----------



## milkyi (Apr 12, 2016)

I really don't like Donald Trump. If he becomes president I'm moving to Canada.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 12, 2016)

Eh, I'm pretty neutral about him. He's not a good presidential candidate, but neither are the others in my opinion. Not really sure who I'm going to vote for at this point.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I'll just leave you with this:



$6 threading? That's a great deal. 

I actually agree with those quotes though. Hitler was a great politician and was a great leader for his country, it was just his wretched morality that makes everyone think everything he said is bad. Not saying I support hitler(he was a terrible human), but his politics were pretty solid.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I'll just leave you with this:



Finally some quality political content from you.



Cherrii said:


> I really don't like Donald Trump. If he becomes president I'm moving to Canada.



No you won't.



Red Cat said:


> He's well qualified to be president. A president needs to be able to handle media attention and Donald Trump has experience with that. A president also has to sit in a chair and make tough decisions like Trump had to do on the Celebrity Apprentice. So obviously, Trump has the experience needed to make him a good president.
> 
> 
> Easy. America doesn't have any morals and is filled with racists, so he blends right in.



Are you seriously comparing a scripted TV show to being the President?

I really can't tell if you're a troll.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Hitler was a great politician and was a great leader for his country, it was just his wretched morality that makes everyone think everything he said is bad. Not saying I support hitter, but his politics were pretty solid.



bruh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

No, not at all. My math teacher, whom my parents have known for 20 years now, couldn't have said it any better: he could potentially offend some country to the point where they'd drop a bomb on us.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Finally some quality political content from you.



Its not my fault that you dislike who I want as president 
Good day, my fine chum! I'll be off to play my guitar!


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I actually agree with those quotes though. Hitler was a great politician and was a great leader for his country, it was just his wretched morality that makes everyone think everything he said is bad. Not saying I support hitler(he was a terrible human), but his politics were pretty solid.



You... agree with all of those?


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> No, not at all. My math teacher, whom my parents have known for 20 years now, couldn't have said it any better: he could potentially offend some country to the point where they'd drop a bomb on us.



What does your teacher knowing your parents for 20 years have to do with anything

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> You... agree with all of those?



No I was being sarcastic, probs should have make it more odvious


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> What does your teacher knowing your parents for 20 years have to do with anything
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She's more than just a teacher, she was a personal friend of my parents, that's why I said that.
If you don't know that I go in detail about practically everything, then you haven't met me.


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> No I was being sarcastic, probs should have make it more odvious



****ing thank god


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's a question I have for you guys:
If practically everyone hates trump, why is he the front runner? I haven't found an actual answer for this.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Here's a question I have for you guys:
> If practically everyone hates trump, why is he the front runner? I haven't found an actual answer for this.



because the racist gen x are crawling out of their ancient holes and want to ruin this country for everyone


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Here's a question I have for you guys:
> If practically everyone hates trump, why is he the front runner? I haven't found an actual answer for this.



Well it's not practically everyone, it's practically everyone from our generation + people too young to vote + people in other countries.

There's still a metric ****ton of racist old/middle-aged people in the states


----------



## N e s s (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Here's a question I have for you guys:
> If practically everyone hates trump, why is he the front runner? I haven't found an actual answer for this.



Because old, white american males and their wives enjoy his racist comments and everyone else likes how he "speaks his mind". Seriously, Trump has hardly any of the latino vote. Take a look at this, lets play "spot the latinos".







At most all I can see is 1 latino person in this entire crowd.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Are you seriously comparing a scripted TV show to being the President?
> 
> I really can't tell if you're a troll.



Being the host of national TV show is a lot more stressful than being a secretary for someone, and the presidency is a high stress job. People scrutinized Trump's decisions on the apprentice which is something the president has to deal with. A secretary just sits there and writes stuff. Trump had to decide who to cut from the Apprentice each week and the president has to decide what to cut from the budget to keep it balanced. When you think about it that way, there is nothing that can better prepare a person to be president than the Celebrity Apprentice.



N e s s said:


> Because old, white american males and their wives enjoy his racist comments and everyone else likes how he "speaks his mind". Seriously, Trump has hardly any of the latino vote. Take a look at this, lets play "spot the latinos".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably got paid to be there.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 12, 2016)

oh, and many citizens would rather protect their gun laws over any other law so there's that


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Being the host of national TV show is a lot more stressful than being a secretary for someone, and the presidency is a high stress job. People scrutinized Trump's decisions on the apprentice which is something the president has to deal with. A secretary just sits there and writes stuff. Trump had to decide who to cut from the Apprentice each week and the president has to decide what to cut from the budget to keep it balanced. When you think about it that way, there is nothing that can better prepare a person to be president than the Celebrity Apprentice.



?The Secretary of State has a less stressful job than an actor?


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> At most all I can see is 1 latino person in this entire crowd.


Also people go to his rallies just to hear what he has to say even if they don't support him so



Red Cat said:


> Trump had to decide who to cut from the Apprentice each week


Do you know what scripted means
He didn't have to decide a damn thing


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> ?The Secretary of State has a less stressful job than an actor?



That upside down question mark obviously makes you an illegal immigrant and you're going to get deported when Trump gets elected.



nvll said:


> Do you know what scripted means
> He didn't have to decide a damn thing


Presidents read off of teleprompters these days, so Trump's experience with scripted material makes him the right man for the job.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> That upside down question mark obviously makes you an illegal immigrant and you're going to get deported when Trump gets elected.



I was born here. Where's he gonna deport me, to the hospital?


----------



## N e s s (Apr 12, 2016)

WAIT I FOUND A BLACK MAN IN THE PICTURE I POSTED, HE'S IN THE FAR RIGHT.

ITS A FIRST EVERYONE.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Trundle (Apr 12, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I really don't like Donald Trump. If he becomes president I'm moving to Canada.



No thanks, we don't want you.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> WAIT I FOUND A BLACK MAN IN THE PICTURE I POSTED, HE'S IN THE FAR RIGHT.
> 
> ITS A FIRST EVERYONE.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



He probably got killed before he made it out of the rally.


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> WAIT I FOUND A BLACK MAN IN THE PICTURE I POSTED, HE'S IN THE FAR RIGHT.
> 
> ITS A FIRST EVERYONE.



Boy I hope you aren't talking about one of the white men that are in shadows 'cause I don't see any black guy


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> WAIT I FOUND A BLACK MAN IN THE PICTURE I POSTED, HE'S IN THE FAR RIGHT.
> 
> ITS A FIRST EVERYONE.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



I actually found 2 Latinos, the ones staring right at the camera. 

They look Puerto Rican, the worst Mexicans.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I actually found 2 Latinos, the ones staring right at the camera.
> 
> They look Puerto Rican, the worst Mexicans.



dats not nice 
as a rican, i am offended by this internet comment 
no im not its a joke


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> dats not nice
> as a rican, i am offended by this internet comment
> no im not its a joke



This is a Trump thread. Political correctness is not allowed here.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm actually suprised we can civically talk about trump and his memes without having to be closed by a mod. We've gone far


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> This is a Trump thread. Political correctness is not allowed here.



so you are a troll. good to know
but, yeah, no, trump as a president is a bad move. i'm a good percentage sure that he'll land us in some feud with some other country and really just **** this country up


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 12, 2016)

I voted for "I'm not american" but  i really wanted to vote HELL NAW just to make the percentage bigger!


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

uhhhhh no. and honestly i don't get when people say "if he becomes president, im moving to blah blah" it's like ??


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'm actually suprised we can civically talk about trump and his memes without having to be closed by a mod. We've gone far



We're gonna build a firewall to keep the mods out of this thread and make them pay for it.


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2016)

hollowbunnie said:


> I voted for "I'm not american" but  i really wanted to vote HELL NAW just to make the percentage bigger!


I'm not either, doesn't mean I can't hate him



kianli said:


> uhhhhh no. and honestly i don't get when people say "if he becomes president, im moving to blah blah" it's like ??


Right it's like yeah good luck just being able to hop on over to anywhere just 'cause your president sucks


----------



## ams (Apr 12, 2016)

He seems like a profoundly evil person to me


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Here's a question I have for you guys:
> If practically everyone hates trump, why is he the front runner? I haven't found an actual answer for this.



Have you seen all the bashing towards Hillary Clinton and how a lot of people have an attitude of "Bernie or Bust"? Same thing applies to Trump. And just like how the primaries have been close in the races in the states between Trump and Cruz, the same applies to Clinton and Sanders.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> He seems like a profoundly evil person to me



My uncle says he's like Hitler.


----------



## Cory (Apr 12, 2016)

He's not as bad as cruz and Hillary


----------



## ams (Apr 12, 2016)

Cory said:


> He's not as bad as cruz and Hillary



Little horn is freaking adorable


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> He's well qualified to be president. A president needs to be able to handle media attention and Donald Trump has experience with that. A president also has to sit in a chair and make tough decisions like Trump had to do on the Celebrity Apprentice. So obviously, Trump has the experience needed to make him a good president.
> 
> 
> Easy. America doesn't have any morals and is filled with racists, so he blends right in.


Lmao but building a wall like come on? I laugh at Donald what trash smh.


----------



## toddishott (Apr 12, 2016)

hahahahhhahahahahhaa Donald Trump is so stupid like does he really think he can Mexico pay for a wall that will keep their people out like what. Also having no plans for anything, like what does he think about climate change? Does saying you will punish women for getting abortions is going to help him? Hes openly said he would have sex with his daughter, he has multiple failed business and has continued to lose more the more he speaks.

He is everything America DOES NOT NEED! I cant believe there is people out there who strongly believe that Donald Trump will be so great for America, because what he is going to do with relations with other countries? What is he going to do with conflicts? Just go straight to war and waste even more money? What is he planning to do with the economy? Is he going to just help the rich and make myself and 99999999% of people more poor and not raise the minimum wage?

he has no plans for anything except deporting anyone who is not a pure breed racist sexist white american males.

Cmon people and wake up.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

Leave it to TBT to make me sick of making fun of Trump.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

toddishott said:


> hahahahhhahahahahhaa Donald Trump is so stupid like does he really think he can Mexico pay for a wall that will keep their people out like what.



He's already got the media to give him over 3 billion dollars worth of free air time, so he can get Mexico to pay for the wall.


----------



## toddishott (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> He's already got the media to give him over 3 billion dollars worth of free air time, so he can get Mexico to pay for the wall.



The media of America is different then the government and people of Mexico.


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 13, 2016)

i voted 'not from america' but what i really wanted to put was hell no because hell no
he looks like raw chicken and his arguments/'politics' are what would happen if raw chicken was eaten and then sicked out of his mouth while he was talking in a rally
also this video (warning it's got some 'swear' words + mature themes don't click on this if you're 7) is all i can think about when somebody says trump lmao


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't stand Donald Trump. He's terrible.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

I really hope most of the people who voted "hells naw" are of legal age to vote. I have never been so disgusted by a person before... please just make him go away.


----------



## focus (Apr 13, 2016)

he could go rot in a corner for all i care

- - - Post Merge - - -

im pretty sure this song was written for him (contains lots of swear words)


----------



## P O P D R O P C A N D Y (Apr 13, 2016)

yassss!! ;P


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Being the host of national TV show is a lot more stressful than being a secretary for someone, and the presidency is a high stress job. People scrutinized Trump's decisions on the apprentice which is something the president has to deal with. A secretary just sits there and writes stuff. Trump had to decide who to cut from the Apprentice each week and the president has to decide what to cut from the budget to keep it balanced. When you think about it that way, there is nothing that can better prepare a person to be president than the Celebrity Apprentice.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably got paid to be there.



Hillary was a Secretary, yes. The Secretary of STATE. She does a while ****ing lot more than sit around and write things.

You're a troll, this is definite now


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 13, 2016)

There's a video of Donald Trump where he's mocking a reporter who has a disability which affects the movement of his arms.  As someone with an autistic brother, this made me really angry.  He's no better than a second grade bully- probably worse, since he's actually an adult.  I guess we know that he's going to be _really_ supportive of people with disabilities now, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> he could go rot in a corner for all i care
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im pretty sure this song was written for him (contains lots of swear words)



Thank you so much, that song is amazing!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

im not american but i'm legitimately worried about the future of the world if he would become president


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not American but you only have to see what the bot that Microsoft invented said about him and building a wall to separate the U.S. from Mexico.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Donald Trump is a Lump! Kick him out! Protest and shout! Donald shall not get voted in!


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 13, 2016)

Donald Trump is the biggest threat to America and the world .


----------



## Chocofruit (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm gonna get alot of s*** for this but, If Donald Trump becomes president of the united states, I will be SOO relieved. 

Bernie is a socialist, who has guilt because he's white, believes in the wage-gap, and thinks whites don't know what it's like to be poor. His policies are not made for the U.S.A, in my opinion. He's the common, fact-ignoring, ignorant liberal.

Hillary is a feminist, who changes her opinion like the wind changes direction. She a known liar, so is her husband. She's known for being a sell-out. Here's an article that proves she's a liar : http://louderwithcrowder.com/7-undeniable-reasons-you-can-not-vote-hillary-clinton/#.Vw5aHfkrJD8

Donald Trump is a 100% completely misrepresented presidential candidate. People say he hates Mexicans, but he was talking about ILLEGAL Mexican immigrants, who mostly comprise of Drug dealers, rapists, and criminals. And, What?- He called African-Americans, "The blacks" and everyone was out-raged. Cool, really shows we do have a problem with PC culture. And he doesn't hate gays, he just opposed gay marriage, he even said he has a lot of gay friends. So he has respect for gays. The only thing that is bad is when he called a woman a bimbo, which is the only 'sexist' term he has used towards a woman.

Just to show how badly he's misrepresented here's an article http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-old-woman-girl-wisconsin-rally-a6959816.html The title of the article is called "*Donald Trump 'supporters grope and pepper spray' 15-year-old girl at Wisconsin rally.*" The video that accompanies the article, is also tampered with, the Independent zoomed in the video, so you can't make out what is happening. And if you watch one the real videos you will see that, the girl and the man were arguing, once he won the argument she accused him of touching her, which you can clearly see he didn't, so then when he walks away, she punches him, the she gets pepper-sprayed for her actions.

Thank you, and I won't be posting in this thread again, because it will probably close, because of the debate we'd have. Well maybe I will post.


----------



## windloft (Apr 13, 2016)

i generally do not like trump. it kind of feels like he'd be better off in the 40s ~ 50s than the new 10s.

still, the thing he said about bernie and the delegates is.... something. i actually agree with what he said.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

A lot of people really hate Donald. I don't like him but I would support him if Ted Cruz can't win the delegates.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 13, 2016)

Eh.... if it was him vs. Hillary, I'd say him since I agree with him on some things, but not all things.
He'll most likely fix the economy and get America back on track, but at the same time make a lot of people butthurt over some of his political/social decisions.
Honestly I do support him, but I'm scared at the backlash I'll get on here lol so forget you even read this sentence woops

If he does become president, it'll be so cool though because I'll probably get to tell the next generation about how I (hopefully) lived through World War III!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 13, 2016)

If you like Donald Trump you are a sexist racist. End of story.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't like him but I'm not a racist old white man so that's probably why. They're like the only people that Donald Trump hasn't offended.

I think he's a horrible man, I really do, he's disgusting in every way possible, and the policies/beliefs he has are very similar to that of Hitler's. And we all know what happened when Hitler came to power so... 
He's not even a good politician, anyway. He insults people and makes fun of them whilst giving speeches, how is that professional in any way at all? How could you trust somebody like that? He's ridiculous but I guess that gives everyone a reason to be talking about him, so even if you hate him, he's still doing his job pretty well. :\

I'm not American so I can't vote anyway, but I'm just hoping you guys make the right decision to not vote for him because whoever your next president will be, won't just affect your own country, it will affect the world. So even if people say they're gonna "move to Canada", or when I hear other British people saying "I'm glad I'm not American", I just wonder if they realise how this decision is going to affect so many people globally.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna get alot of s*** for this but, If Donald Trump becomes president of the united states, I will be SOO relieved.



This is gonna be a good read.




Chocofruit said:


> Bernie is a socialist, who has guilt because he's white,



Oh boy



Chocofruit said:


> believes in the wage-gap, and thinks whites don't know what it's like to be poor. His policies are not made for the U.S.A, in my opinion. He's the common, fact-ignoring, ignorant liberal.



Meh.



Chocofruit said:


> Hillary is a feminist, who changes her opinion like the wind changes direction. She a known liar, so is her husband. She's known for being a sell-out. Here's an article that proves she's a liar : http://louderwithcrowder.com/7-undeniable-reasons-you-can-not-vote-hillary-clinton/#.Vw5aHfkrJD8



Well she does. Also you say feminist like it's supposed to be a bad thing.




Chocofruit said:


> Donald Trump is a 100% completely misrepresented presidential candidate. People say he hates Mexicans, but he was talking about ILLEGAL Mexican immigrants, who mostly comprise of Drug dealers, rapists, and criminals.



#NotALLIllegalsAreCriminals



Chocofruit said:


> And, What?- He called African-Americans, "The blacks" and everyone was out-raged. Cool, really shows we do have a problem with PC culture. And he doesn't hate gays, he just opposed gay marriage, he even said he has a lot of gay friends. So he has respect for gays. The only thing that is bad is when he called a woman a bimbo, which is the only 'sexist' term he has used towards a woman.



Why is it that a lot of racists hide their racism by saying "I have black friends" or homophobes saying "I have gay friends" like they deserve a medal for being brave enough to associate with a black/gay person. 



Chocofruit said:


> Just to show how badly he's misrepresented here's an article http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-old-woman-girl-wisconsin-rally-a6959816.html The title of the article is called "*Donald Trump 'supporters grope and pepper spray' 15-year-old girl at Wisconsin rally.*" The video that accompanies the article, is also tampered with, the Independent zoomed in the video, so you can't make out what is happening. And if you watch one the real videos you will see that, the girl and the man were arguing, once he won the argument she accused him of touching her, which you can clearly see he didn't, so then when he walks away, she punches him, the she gets pepper-sprayed for her actions.



A grown-ass man should never pepper spray minor. It's amazing that people are defending the pepper spraying of minors.



Lucanosa said:


> Eh.... if it was him vs. Hillary, I'd say him since I agree with him on some things, but not all things.
> He'll most likely fix the economy and get America back on track, but at the same time make a lot of people butthurt over some of his political/social decisions.
> Honestly I do support him, but I'm scared at the backlash I'll get on here lol so forget you even read this sentence woops
> 
> If he does become president, it'll be so cool though because I'll probably get to tell the next generation about how I (hopefully) lived through World War III!



He went bankrupt numerous times. He's not fit to run the economy.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 13, 2016)

get em, oath 

i love when people try to defend trump because they never make him sound any better. it'll be nice to have a president that did not receive votes from his idiot children because they forgot to change parties on time (mind you, the deadline was almost 6 months ago) and now they want to condemn NY for their mistake 
also, if hillary's husband did not want her once, why should we? wake up america


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> He went bankrupt numerous times. He's not fit to run the economy.



^ this is so true but do you really trust Hillary with the economy, nonetheless the entire country, considering she couldn't even keep a bloody email account safe?

He's gone bankrupt numerous times, and each time he's made his wealth back.  How else could he have gone bankrupt _numerous_ times?  Besides, Obama made the national debt worse, and everyone loved/praised and still love/praise him so really he's no better.


----------



## seliph (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm laughing how can you try to turn "he went bankrupt numerous times" into a positive


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> ^ this is so true but do you really trust Hillary with the economy, nonetheless the entire country, considering she couldn't even keep a bloody email account safe?
> 
> He's gone bankrupt numerous times, and each time he's made his wealth back.  How else could he have gone bankrupt _numerous_ times?  Besides, Obama made the national debt worse, and everyone loved/praised and still love/praise him so really he's no better.



lmao what 
you're one of those that grasp at nonexistent straws to make someone, who's clearly an idiot, sound good


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

oath2order, trying to argue with a Trump supporter is a waste of your time (posting on this thread at all is a waste of time, but whatever). Anyone who listens to all of the s*** Trump says and still supports him is obviously not going to let facts get in the way of that.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> ^ this is so true but do you really trust Hillary with the economy, nonetheless the entire country, considering she couldn't even keep a bloody email account safe?



No, I don't, and that's why I'm voting Bernie ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> I'm laughing how can you try to turn "he went bankrupt numerous times" into a positive



I mean, I can see the idea behind it: He's made the money back. But that just gets overridden by the fact that the people he originally owed money to never end up getting it back despite him making money.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> oath2order, trying to argue with a Trump supporter is a waste of your time (posting on this thread at all is a waste of time, but whatever). Anyone who listens to all of the s*** Trump says and still supports him is obviously not going to let facts get in the way of that.



I get TBT bells out of it


----------



## Chocofruit (Apr 13, 2016)

*This makes my response so cool, because it's a title! *



oath2order said:


> Oh boy



He does have white guilt. Goes apologising for slavery like HE owned slaves.




oath2order said:


> Meh.



Didn't disprove any of what I said, so I guess I'm correct





oath2order said:


> #NotALLIllegalsAreCriminals



Didn't say all of them were illegals, niether did Trump.




oath2order said:


> Why is it that a lot of racists hide their racism by saying "I have black friends" or homophobes saying "I have gay friends" like they deserve a medal for being brave enough to associate with a black/gay person.



You clearly aren't a racist when you have black friends, because you have respect for your friends. So if you're a racist because you hate blacks, then you wouldn't have black friends. Same goes for having homosexual friends, and so-on and so-forth. He got accused of hating gays, then he said "I have gay friends" so, he does have respect for gays, in general.



oath2order said:


> A grown-ass man should never pepper spray minor. It's amazing that people are defending the pepper spraying of minors.



"Pepperspray a minor" xD You talk about it like it's sexual assault. She punched him, therefore she got pepper sprayed, she got what she asked for. Now she acting like a victim, acting like HE assualted her.

Anyway, I don't wanna get this thread closed or something! So idk. Anyway, have a nice rest of the day.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> oath2order, trying to argue with a Trump supporter is a waste of your time (posting on this thread at all is a waste of time, but whatever). Anyone who listens to all of the s*** Trump says and still supports him is obviously not going to let facts get in the way of that.



you literally can't argue with someone when the two people have different opinions because it's just gonna clash
if I showed you set-in-stone cold and truthful facts about something you support/believe in, you'd most likely try to tear them apart

I literally can't get any sense or facts into the brains of Hillary supporters (quite a few of my friends support her) so I completely understand you and at the same time disagree with you about him.



can we try to not get this thread closed?
it's pretty sad when people get butthurt over other's opinions because they're not the same and they then get destructive like the destructive anti-Trump riots/protests


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> He does have white guilt. Goes apologising for slavery like HE owned slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please keep posting. I'd like to see more of your insightful knowledge. It's very enlightening. I've learned a lot of things from your posts. Before I was an ignorant Bernie supporter and now I see the light and I'm going to support Trump.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> "Pepperspray a minor" xD You talk about it like it's sexual assault. She punched him, therefore she got pepper sprayed, she got what she asked for. Now she acting like a victim, acting like HE assualted her.



Let me explain something and make it crystal clear to you.

The man who pepper sprayed her looked to be over 40 at least. He was definitely a grown man. Grown men should not be pepper spraying teenage girls. That is assaulting a minor. It's pathetic that he felt so threatened by a teenage girl that he had to assault her.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Let me explain something and make it crystal clear to you.
> 
> The man who pepper sprayed her looked to be over 40 at least. He was definitely a grown man. Grown men should not be pepper spraying teenage girls. That is assaulting a minor. It's pathetic that he felt so threatened by a teenage girl that he had to assault her.



wait, didn't Choco just said she punched him beforehand?
She assaulted him first, therefore he was just defending himself because he probably felt threatened
If he did it first, then it'd be assault against a minor, but he didn't
Yeah it's really ****ed up that a 40-yo peppered a teen but from what it sounds like she deserved it


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Let me explain something and make it crystal clear to you.
> 
> The man who pepper sprayed her looked to be over 40 at least. He was definitely a grown man. Grown men should not be pepper spraying teenage girls. That is assaulting a minor. It's pathetic that he felt so threatened by a teenage girl that he had to assault her.



Dude, you're clearly losing to Chocofruit here. He said that Donald Trump has black friends so he's not racist. You can't argue that logic. Ben Carson endorsed Trump, so Trump is obviously the best candidate for black people.



This is the dumbest post I've seen here. Of course having just one black friend automatically makes you a non-racist. Especially if that friend is your friend because you have a lot of money.
|
V


----------



## seliph (Apr 13, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> You clearly aren't a racist when you have black friends, because you have respect for your friends. So if you're a racist because you hate blacks, then you wouldn't have black friends. Same goes for having homosexual friends, and so-on and so-forth. He got accused of hating gays, then he said "I have gay friends" so, he does have respect for gays, in general.



That is the dumbest thing I've read on this forum.
You can easily still have black friends but be racist. Racism doesn't only mean hating a certain race. It also covers making and believing stereotypes of said race, talking above said race about their issues, using racial slurs, thinking they should have ANYTHING lesser than that of your race, and anything disrespecting said race. Some people do these things without even knowing it's racist. If you have a black friend but going around calling other black people "thugs" guess what? You're racist.
Same goes with having gay friends. Even if you enjoy their company, saying they shouldn't be able to get married is still homophobic and _you're_ still homophobic.

Aren't you a straight white guy? Why do you think you're more educated than non-whites about racism and more educated than non-straight people about homophobia lmao


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> wait, didn't Choco just said she punched him beforehand?
> She assaulted him first, therefore he was just defending himself because he probably felt threatened
> If he did it first, then it'd be assault against a minor, but he didn't
> Yeah it's really ****ed up that a 40-yo peppered a teen but from what it sounds like she deserved it



Eh, see the way I see it, you're weak as **** if you feel in any way threatened by a teenage girl who is anti-Trump in a Trump-supporter crowd.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> You clearly aren't a racist when you have black friends, because you have respect for your friends. So if you're a racist because you hate blacks, then you wouldn't have black friends. Same goes for having homosexual friends, and so-on and so-forth. He got accused of hating gays, then he said "I have gay friends" so, he does have respect for gays, in general.



actually, you can be homophobic or racist or anything and still have friends who are of that group. racism can be anything from laughing at a rude joke about black people to literally being in the KKK. it is still racism.
also, all people actually do not respect their friends. and some people are like "hey, but you're not like THOSE black/gay/trans/etc people!", which is still racist/homophobic/transphobic etc.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> No, I don't, and that's why I'm voting Bernie ;P
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well you can support Bernie but I don't think he will be the next president unless He can win over the super delegates I don't see that happening.


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

Omfg I've seriously had enough of these Trump threads. Everyone here has an obsession of him. -___-


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Nox said:


> Omfg I've seriously had enough of these Trump threads. Everyone here has an obsession of him. -___-



And you just bumped it and brought more attention to it. Way to go.


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> And you just bumped it and brought more attention to it. Way to go.


I didn't bump it though????


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Nox said:


> I didn't bump it though????



By posting in it, you bring it to the top of the list and people can see it from the home page which means more attention for the thread.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not American.

If I was I would 100% definitely vote Trump, because honestly I'm one of those guys that wants to see the world burn. Our utopia can only last so long before we evolve into human bowling balls.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

When Trump becomes president he is going to lye to the American people. So Trump is like a plant to the GOP.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> This is gonna be a good read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Four times he went bankrupt, to be exact.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> ^ this is so true but do you really trust Hillary with the economy, nonetheless the entire country, considering she couldn't even keep a bloody email account safe?
> 
> He's gone bankrupt numerous times, and each time he's made his wealth back.  How else could he have gone bankrupt _numerous_ times?  Besides, Obama made the national debt worse, and everyone loved/praised and still love/praise him so really he's no better.



I would trust her with the economy as we were able to trust her husband with it even though he got involved in Whitewater, a business venture the Clintons got involved in back in the 1970s and 1980s when he was governor of Arkansas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Omfg I've seriously had enough of these Trump threads. Everyone here has an obsession of him. -___-



Then can't you ignore them? Besides, I've actually tried to cut down the amount I make (a slow but steady process) and focus more on Hillary Clinton as she's actually more likely to be president at this point. I'd say there's a 70% chance right now (could change, especially if she gets indicted, although that seems unlikely) that she'll be president.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeremy reminds me of Trump in some ways.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 14, 2016)

Honestly, he fits the bill for a lot of what the republicans want, but I'd rather have him not win just so that we don't have the Great American Migration of 2016.

We already have refugees coming in from the Middle East, who have taken millions of painful steps to get here in Canada. Many haven't survived. They are number one priority, so a giant migration of Americans will complicate things quite a bit. If people would just vote, that would work, because it's definitely easier than moving to another country. A Twitter post doesn't count as a vote, and it seems many people forget that.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

wat no


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2016)

He's a ******. 
VOTE FOR KANYE WEST 2020


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not American but he's an embarrassment. He's such an ignorant idiot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2016)

I find him amusing. I don't actually like him, though.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 14, 2016)

Can we just like stop with trump? Haha he is an ass to everyone but I thought we would be able to avoid it here, this meme needs to die. I'm tired of it. I get that trump is a **** candidate. This is so redundant. I think this is like the 7th thread I've seen about him this needs to stop.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 14, 2016)

A racist, sexist, misogynistic, middle and lower class hating liar. And an incestual pedophile. He's said sexual things about his daughters, and has admitted that he would bang his daughter Ivanka if they weren't related.

His goals are unrealistic and he does not care about 99% of the US population. Just rich white men. He is disgusting, and I can't believe people can take him seriously and want to vote for him. Or Hillary.


----------



## seliph (Apr 14, 2016)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> A racist, sexist, misogynistic, middle and lower class hating liar. And an incestual pedophile. He's said sexual things about his daughters, and has admitted that he would bang his daughter Ivanka if they weren't related.
> 
> His goals are unrealistic and he does not care about 99% of the US population. Just rich white men. He is disgusting, and I can't believe people can take him seriously and want to vote for him. Or Hillary.



Where was he a pedophile? I don't remember him saying anything pedophilic


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> Where was he a pedophile? I don't remember him saying anything pedophilic



They're probably talking about *this*. Calling him a pedophile for some stupid jokes he made is pretty extreme if you ask me though.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 14, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> No, not at all. My math teacher, whom my parents have known for 20 years now, couldn't have said it any better: he could potentially offend some country to the point where they'd drop a bomb on us.



This is pretty true, although I am neutral because of the candidates who are in the lead none of them are the best. I mean everyone at my school is always saying they hate Donald Trump but know nothing about him. I am neutral because I feel like I should know more before picking a side really too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> He's a ******.
> VOTE FOR KANYE WEST 2020



****** isn't really a word you should use to describe him but, I'd take Trump over Kanye any day


----------



## seliph (Apr 14, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> They're probably talking about *this*. Calling him a pedophile for some stupid jokes he made is pretty extreme if you ask me though.



Video isn't available in my country but if it's Trump saying he'd date Ivanka: Ivanka is 34. It's disturbing and incestual but not the least bit pedophilic


----------



## cornimer (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not American, but from what I have seen of him I can't stand him.


----------



## Tensu (Apr 14, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> He's well qualified to be president. A president needs to be able to handle media attention and Donald Trump has experience with that. A president also has to sit in a chair and make tough decisions like Trump had to do on the Celebrity Apprentice. So obviously, Trump has the experience needed to make him a good president.
> 
> 
> Easy. America doesn't have any morals and is filled with racists, so he blends right in.



That still doesn't make it right. America should at least maintain the same morals it was founded upon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, notice how Trump supporters are the minority in this poll.


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2016)

As a president? No. As a rich grandparent? Yes.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 15, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> That still doesn't make it right. America should at least maintain the same morals it was founded upon.


Do you mean morals like women not being able to vote and black people being slaves and counting as 3/5 of a person? If so, then Trump does a good job representing the morals that the U.S. was founded on.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 15, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Do you mean morals like women not being able to vote and black people being slaves and counting as 3/5 of a person? If so, then Trump does a good job representing the morals that the U.S. was founded on.



HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAH laughing so hard rn.
Trump is trash.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Apr 15, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeellllllll no. Never in my life have I seen so much bigotry in one person.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 16, 2016)

I dont like him.  I dont think he's a racist or even believes in half of the stuff coming out of his mouth.  But he panders to the people who have these thoughts, just for the opportunity to obtain power.  You could argue that all politicians do this to a certain extent, but Trump takes it to a whole another level.  I dont like him at all.


----------



## f11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Donald trump > Ted Cruz 

http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-...ts/2016/04/trump-transgender-bathrooms-222257


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 22, 2016)

Crys said:


> Donald trump > Ted Cruz
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-...ts/2016/04/trump-transgender-bathrooms-222257



It's amazing that of all the issues the U.S. is facing, the Republicans' top priority is passing bathroom bills.


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2016)

Crys said:


> Donald trump > Ted Cruz
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-...ts/2016/04/trump-transgender-bathrooms-222257


What if the men aren't really trans and are just plain perverts? xD


----------



## f11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Nox said:


> What if the men aren't really trans and are just plain perverts? xD


please never talk to me again.


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2016)

Crys said:


> please never talk to me again.


Woah, i didn't mean it like that I meant men can just use it as an excuse to go into the women's bathroom. :|


----------



## ellsieotter (Apr 22, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> $6 threading? That's a great deal.
> 
> I actually agree with those quotes though. Hitler was a great politician and was a great leader for his country, it was just his wretched morality that makes everyone think everything he said is bad. Not saying I support hitler(he was a terrible human), but his politics were pretty solid.



w...t...f

you can't be serious tho


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 22, 2016)

can we just build a wall around trump


----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2016)

Whoever votes "yes" are obviously joking... right...? Right...?


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 22, 2016)

Nox said:


> What if the men aren't really trans and are just plain perverts? xD



It's a legitimate concern, but those bathroom bills just make things worse. The bathroom bills require trans men to use women's restrooms and vice versa which just leads to more awkwardness. I don't know how those laws would even be enforced anyway. The focus should be on inappropriate behavior in restrooms, not on who uses which restroom.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2016)

the best thing you can do with people like trump is ignore them. he's such a controversial political figure and comes out with so much bs that the media is overwhelmed and he has become overexposed. if he hadn't received so much publicity, he wouldn't be in the position he is now. our defiance and hatred of trump only fuels his popularity, so i try to pretend he doesn't exist.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ted cruz is even scarier though imo. he really believes what he says. he has people preaching about how gay people should be executed at his speeches and stuff.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 22, 2016)

I do not like Donald Trump


----------



## seliph (Apr 22, 2016)

Nox said:


> Woah, i didn't mean it like that I meant men can just use it as an excuse to go into the women's bathroom. :|



Considering women are already harassed in bathrooms by cis men I doubt letting trans people pee in peace is gonna heighten anything


----------



## vel (Apr 22, 2016)

No. Not at all. Never. He is racist, arrogant, and the worst possible choice for president. Immigrants have to go through a lot of things, and here they're trying to find a job and a place to be _FREE._ US is a FREE COUNTRY and people saying that they use up hospitals and stuff? I hope you know we're all humans and not dirty dogs on a street that take places. HUMANS. HUMANITY ITSELF.

If you're saying he isn't racist?? He has said MANY MANY things if you caught up with the political election, about Jeb Bush's WIFE that was racist, about HILLARY CLINTON, saying many sexist things, (although I do not support Clinton) and done many different things that are absolutely terrible.

Although I do believe he is human and can be forgiven for his many unjustified actions, I do not want him as president. It sickens me he's still in the race. I believe he is a human that is supportive of his daughters, and I'm sure he raised them very well. I'm also sure he is good to his wife, and overall a probably good person. BUT.

He is not a good candidate for the presidential election, and he will be a train wreck of a president. Not good for America. Will never be.


----------



## Mints (Apr 22, 2016)

i wish obama is able to run again, the only decent candidate in my opinion is bernie


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 22, 2016)

To be quite honest
these weed smokin', anti common sense, whatever gender they are liberal commies are gettin on me nerves 
and not that I love Trump or anything but
it wouldnt hurt to watch them leave for Canada
and hear their mindless babbling fade to silence
sorry for being brutally honest but
i can have my opinions


----------



## mintellect (Apr 22, 2016)

I want Bernie to win, but I don't know much about Donald Trump but if he wins I'll be disappointed but I won't go as far as to move to Canada.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 22, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> To be quite honest
> these weed smokin', anti common sense, whatever gender they are liberal commies are gettin on me nerves
> and not that I love Trump or anything but
> it wouldnt hurt to watch them leave for Canada
> ...



Keep 'em the hell outta Canada, America has gotta deal with their problems themselves


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't care about him at all, he sucks butt.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 23, 2016)

As a business person,sure.But for presidency.Gods no.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 23, 2016)

Aloha said:


> As a business person,sure.But for presidency.Gods no.



He's not even a good business person. His businesses have filed for bankruptcy four times and he'd have more money if he would have just taken the money his father gave him and invested it in stocks. The only thing Trump is good at is generating publicity and most of it is bad publicity.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 23, 2016)

you know the more i think about all the candidates...they're probably the worst we've ever had. i can't decide which is more horrible, having trump or cruz, having hillary or bernie. (bernie is the only decent one and i'm not even a huge supporter of him)


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 23, 2016)

Isabella said:


> you know the more i think about all the candidates...they're probably the worst we've ever had. i can't decide which is more horrible, having trump or cruz, having hillary or bernie. (bernie is the only decent one and i'm not even a huge supporter of him)



Bush vs. Gore and Bush vs. Kerry weren't great choices either, so I don't know if this will be the worst general election match-up ever. This year's candidates seem bad, but everyone has their flaws. There will never be a perfect candidate for everyone. Obama was a hell of a campaigner, but his presidency hasn't been as great as Obama the candidate made it sound like it would be. Just because a candidate is exciting does not mean (s)he will be a good president and just because a candidate doesn't seem very good doesn't mean (s)he can't be an effective leader. We'd have better presidents if people did not always vote for the candidate with the best sales pitch.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Trump>Hillary Clinton Besides that both candidates suck.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 23, 2016)

NO TRUMP ALLOWED!


----------



## UmaNation (Apr 23, 2016)

Have you ever bought Trump on a Stump??


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 23, 2016)

UmaNation said:


> Have you ever bought Trump on a Stump??



No, but my mother bought a roll of toilet paper with Trump's face on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> NO TRUMP ALLOWED!



^this.

but no i don't like him smh.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 23, 2016)

Honestly you all have your heads too far up Bernie Sander's butt.  You really think he is going to give you free college?  Nothing is free in this country.  You'll just have to pay more in taxes.  Bernie's tax plan calls for $9000 more per person in taxes.  It's ridiculous.  Trump is authentic, has good policies, and contrary to what you've been indoctrinated to, he's literally said nothing racist.  Saying people who come here illegally are here illegally and should be deported because they are ILLEGAL immigrants isn't racist, its common sense.  Trump isn't bought by any politician.  Sanders has accepted $200,000 of money from Wall Street.  Trump is self-funded.  Trump is going to put the heat on China so we aren't bullied around by them anymore, make sure we aren't getting ripped off in trade anymore, and most importantly, MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN


----------



## Eldin (Apr 23, 2016)

I think he's nuts, but I'm Canadian so I just sit back and watch in fascination, like most things you guys do. 

Personally I think Ted Cruz is crazier, he's just quieter about it. Like one of those guys where if they found a secret torture chamber in his basement, they'd show his neighbors on the news and they aren't at all surprised. Trump's just full of himself to the point of some sort of politically motivated delirium imo.


----------



## V-drift (Apr 25, 2016)

I am not American, unless you guys think in your honest opinion puertoricans count as American. But I still think I am not American. Not only that, but I am still disliking how he said "Puertoricans are the worse Mexicans". Like whoa right there. Puertoricans and Mexicans are not related. In fact, I remember a period where Mexicans and Puertoricans hated each others guts. Although I always admired every place for anything unique and stylish they had.

But yeah. I think it goes without saying that this non-American dislikes Trump and yet I am surrounded by a few Puertoricans who support him. So yeah.

Now onto another matter. And this is more of my opinion. So correct me if I am wrong in anything or let it be if it is a harmless opinion. I hope it is harmless. Trump may look like he can handle being president. But I am told Trump used to work in media before to the point he is using his experience to entertain and handle public media fine. But not only can he handle the media well. He is using said experience as well to get into the viewers head and make them fear him in order to win votes and makes his followers andgry and wanting to kick them out for not supporting Trump. But this is my opinion and view of Trump like I said. I will keep an open mind to any opinion I can read.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2016)

Me looking at the Ballot like





"Donald Trump"


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2016)

He's honestly not as bad as zodiac killer


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm not American but I don't like him


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 25, 2016)

He's so racist it stings lol. I hate him. My boyfriend supports him and i really don't get it. We can't even have a discussion about it because i have no "mature" way of talking about Trump.


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 25, 2016)

I also hate that guy I always see him on tv when im watching a tv show


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm not American but I still really dont like him :c


----------



## Backalleybard (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm neutral towards Trump. I feel bad for him, since people comment on him being a racist when he's said little to no racist things. People just go kind of spit up whatever insults other people say about him. He does have some good ideas as well. But hes in the same category as Bernie Sanders to me, because most of there ideas will never pass congress. I think Kasich is the best candidate, because he'll be able to hold down the fort until Paul Ryan runs in 2020.


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2016)

Backalleybard said:


> I'm neutral towards Trump. I feel bad for him, since people comment on him being a racist when he's said little to no racist things. People just go kind of spit up whatever insults other people say about him. He does have some good ideas as well. But hes in the same category as Bernie Sanders to me, because most of there ideas will never pass congress. I think Kasich is the best candidate, because he'll be able to hold down the fort until Paul Ryan runs in 2020.


He called Mexican immigrants "rapists and murderers"
He said "we'll kill their families!" when talking about invading the middle east to stop ISIS
He constantly spreads islamophobia and fails to disavow the Klu Klux Klan when they support him
He's been sued twice for his companies not renting to black people

poor Trump xD he's not really racist


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm ok with him but I don't live in America so it doesn't affect me, but if he would win someone will shoot him probably. That's my opinion


----------



## Isabella (Apr 26, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> *Honestly you all have your heads too far up Bernie Sander's butt.  You really think he is going to give you free college?  Nothing is free in this country.  You'll just have to pay more in taxes. * Bernie's tax plan calls for $9000 more per person in taxes.  It's ridiculous.  Trump is authentic, has good policies, and contrary to what you've been indoctrinated to, he's literally said nothing racist.  Saying people who come here illegally are here illegally and should be deported because they are ILLEGAL immigrants isn't racist, its common sense.  Trump isn't bought by any politician.  Sanders has accepted $200,000 of money from Wall Street.  Trump is self-funded.  Trump is going to put the heat on China so we aren't bullied around by them anymore, make sure we aren't getting ripped off in trade anymore, and most importantly, MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN



you know i thought i could agree with your post based on what you said in the bolded but lol please read up on what you're claiming. he has most definitely said racist things.


----------



## etsusho (Apr 26, 2016)

Redacted my original post, ha. Read more of the posts, and this debate is a bit too heated for me. 

But, just wondering if anyone else found it crazy that presidential candidates were arguing about their... respective sizes during the GOP debates? Crazy!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 26, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Hillary is a feminist,



so, she fights for gender equality. and?



> The only thing that is bad is when he called a woman a bimbo, which is the only 'sexist' term he has used towards a woman.



which is a sexist term used to slut shame women, fyi.



> And he doesn't hate gays, he just opposed gay marriage, he even said he has a lot of gay friends. So he has respect for gays.



i literally do not give two sh**s and a hockey stick what friends trump has. if he chooses to oppose to marriage rights for same sex couples, something that we fought for years to get, then he clearly doesn't respect gays.



> You clearly aren't a racist when you have black friends, because you have respect for your friends. So if you're a racist because you hate blacks, then you wouldn't have black friends. Same goes for having homosexual friends, and so-on and so-forth. He got accused of hating gays, then he said "I have gay friends" so, he does have respect for gays, in general.



BS. just because you're friends with a black person doesn't mean who can't still go around saying racist sh**. Neither does being friends with someone homosexual mean you're not a homophobe, and going against equal rights for same sex couples makes trump a homophobe.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> so, she fights for gender equality. and?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure bimbo just means dumb, not slut.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 26, 2016)

Trump is kicking a** tonight. Ain't no stopping him now.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 26, 2016)

for christ sake none of you are moving to canada 
you might be saying: "a ironic that a 10 year old is saying this hur hur hur."
tbh, if you're under 18 or something you don't have to money to move to a different country.


----------



## Mino (Apr 26, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> $6 threading? That's a great deal.
> 
> I actually agree with those quotes though. Hitler was a great politician and was a great leader for his country, it was just his wretched morality that makes everyone think everything he said is bad. Not saying I support hitler(he was a terrible human), but his politics were pretty solid.



lol the ol' hitler was a great man (because he was a great leader lol) thing people do

Starting an all-out war of conquest on all your neighbors causing the deaths of millions of your own citizens is "solid politics". People on the internet need to think about the **** they say every once in a while.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 26, 2016)

Nox said:


> What if the men aren't really trans and are just plain perverts? xD



Then maybe we should be arresting the perverts and not discriminating against trans people.


----------



## Aali (Apr 26, 2016)

He turned himself into a living meme. I'll never take him seriously, that and he wants to nail his daughter...ew

Also I don't understand how he has so many female supporters when he hates woman....It's like Jewish people being Hitler fangirls

I will now run before people try to slit my throat

I also have a bad feeling that he'll win....help


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 26, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> Honestly you all have your heads too far up Bernie Sander's butt.  You really think he is going to give you free college?  Nothing is free in this country.  You'll just have to pay more in taxes.  Bernie's tax plan calls for $9000 more per person in taxes.  It's ridiculous.  Trump is authentic, has good policies, and contrary to what you've been indoctrinated to, he's literally said nothing racist.  Saying people who come here illegally are here illegally and should be deported because they are ILLEGAL immigrants isn't racist, its common sense.  Trump isn't bought by any politician.  Sanders has accepted $200,000 of money from Wall Street.  Trump is self-funded.  Trump is going to put the heat on China so we aren't bullied around by them anymore, make sure we aren't getting ripped off in trade anymore, and most importantly, MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN



BULL ****. He's racist. Here you go:

-Donald Trump was sued by The Justice Department MULTIPLE times for not renting properties to people because they were black.

-He refuses to condemn the KKK. 

-He said Mexican immigrants were rapists.

-He does not believe Obama was born in the US.

-He APPLAUDED his supporters for attacking a black man at one of his rallies.

-He also seemed to approve of two men who beat a homeless latino man. He said people who support him are just passionate.

-When speaking at the Jewish Coalition to DIRECTLY QUOTE him he said “Is there anyone who doesn’t renegotiate deals in this room?” Trump said. “Perhaps more than any room I’ve spoken to.”

He also discriminates Muslims so terribly bad. He has suggested they be required to carry identification that denotes their religion. When he was asked how this was different than Jews having to wear the Star of David on their clothing he replied with "You tell me."

I can make a thread of why he is a hypocrite and sexist as well if you like. If he wants so desperately to bring jobs back to America why is one of his 300 employee businesses only hiring 17 Americans? Why are many of his products made in China? He's said HORRENDOUS things about women as well. Want me to post them?

America will never be great with all of the racist, sexist, homophobic bigots we have in this country.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Pretty sure bimbo just means dumb, not slut.


No its used for slut shaming. Here is the dictionary definition:

_bim?bo
ˈbimbō/
nouninformal
noun: bimbo; plural noun: bimbos; noun: bimbette; plural noun: bimbettes

    an attractive but empty-headed young woman, *especially one perceived as a willing sex object.*_

Bolded it for you.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

He's really annoying to be honest


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 27, 2016)

While I do begrudgingly agree with him on the whole delegates business, I also feel that he only feels that way because he thinks he'd stand a better chance of being elected if left to Americans alone to get him in there, but I would sooner go swimming in a pool of gasoline and play with matches than vote for this orangutan.

And since the primary is looking like a Shillary/Drumpf circus, I can't even say I'd be voting for the lesser of two evils; it would just be different shades.

Granted, he is the blackest black of the spectrum, and if I have to vote for her, then so be it.

I'm not like some other Bernie supporters who say they just won't vote if he isn't the Democratic candidate; I realize there are much bigger issues at stake.


----------



## dierefuji (May 6, 2016)

Yoshisaur said:


> -Donald Trump was sued by The Justice Department MULTIPLE times for not renting properties to people because they were black.


Source?



Yoshisaur said:


> -He refuses to condemn the KKK.


Probably because the KKK isn't as violent as it was 80 years ago and there is so little of actual crime by it being mentioned in the news. They kind of sunk down in the last while.



Yoshisaur said:


> -He said Mexican immigrants were rapists.


Illegal immigrants =/= Legal immigrants.



Yoshisaur said:


> -He does not believe Obama was born in the US.


This doesn't mean he's racist. Racism is defined as discrimination based on race. From what you say, there is no way of telling whether or not he purely said it based on race. 



Yoshisaur said:


> -He APPLAUDED his supporters for attacking a black man at one of his rallies.
> 
> -He also seemed to approve of two men who beat a homeless latino man. He said people who support him are just passionate.


Sources?



Yoshisaur said:


> -When speaking at the Jewish Coalition to DIRECTLY QUOTE him he said “Is there anyone who doesn’t renegotiate deals in this room?” Trump said. “Perhaps more than any room I’ve spoken to.”


Not racism. Being a Jew isn't a race, it's a religious belief.



Yoshisaur said:


> He also discriminates Muslims so terribly bad. He has suggested they be required to carry identification that denotes their religion. When he was asked how this was different than Jews having to wear the Star of David on their clothing he replied with "You tell me."


With the increase of terrorism in the US, multiple (tempoary) measures are needed to be taken. Islamic terrorism (such as the ISIS) is a major problem.

"Racist" isn't a regular insult you throw around whenever you want, you know.


----------



## dierefuji (May 6, 2016)

Yoshisaur said:


> -Donald Trump was sued by The Justice Department MULTIPLE times for not renting properties to people because they were black.


Source?



Yoshisaur said:


> -He refuses to condemn the KKK.


Probably because the KKK isn't as violent as it was 80 years ago and there is so little of actual crime by it being mentioned in the news. They kind of sunk down in the last while.



Yoshisaur said:


> -He said Mexican immigrants were rapists.


Illegal immigrants =/= Legal immigrants.



Yoshisaur said:


> -He does not believe Obama was born in the US.


This doesn't mean he's racist. Racism is defined as discrimination based on race. From what you say, there is no way of telling whether or not he purely said it based on race. 



Yoshisaur said:


> -He APPLAUDED his supporters for attacking a black man at one of his rallies.
> 
> -He also seemed to approve of two men who beat a homeless latino man. He said people who support him are just passionate.


Sources?



Yoshisaur said:


> -When speaking at the Jewish Coalition to DIRECTLY QUOTE him he said ?Is there anyone who doesn?t renegotiate deals in this room?? Trump said. ?Perhaps more than any room I?ve spoken to.?


Not racism. Being a Jew isn't a race, it's a religious belief.



Yoshisaur said:


> He also discriminates Muslims so terribly bad. He has suggested they be required to carry identification that denotes their religion. When he was asked how this was different than Jews having to wear the Star of David on their clothing he replied with "You tell me."


With the increase of terrorism in the US, multiple (tempoary) measures are needed to be taken. Islamic terrorism (such as the ISIS) is a major problem.

"Racist" isn't a regular insult you throw around whenever you want, you know.


----------



## chaicow (May 7, 2016)

Donald Trump seems very fascist in my opinion. I don't like him.


----------



## Fantasyrick (May 7, 2016)

Trump is gross.


----------



## Red Cat (May 7, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Trump is gross.



If you just look at the hair and nothing else, he's not so bad.


----------



## Fantasyrick (May 7, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If you just look at the hair and nothing else, he's not so bad.



Haha no he's gross in all ways I really can't stand him but thats my opnion.


----------



## Red Cat (May 7, 2016)

Trump doesn't hate Hispanics. He ate out of a taco bowl on Cinco de Mayo which proves it.


----------



## Poutsy (Jun 29, 2016)

well first of all he claims he can take on isis when he can't even take on megyn kelly..


----------



## Discord (Jun 29, 2016)

The fact that more the half of the voters on the poll put the second option is not surprising.

Donald Trump is a immoral, narcissistic, and self-delusional politician who says what he has in plans for America although doesn't thoroughly explain how he will achieve his ignorant excuse for an ambition.

Just recently, Trump mocked a reporter who suffers from a severe chronic condition in the worst way possible, I suffer from conditions myself and I do not support a man who thinks he can say whatever he wants about the disabled.

Let's not forget the sake of the country's economy, with Trump, he will worsen the America's debt and will most likely plunge it into another Great Depression.

Some of you may be saying "This is just a claim"; Well i have listed evidence:

1. Trump plans to deport 11 Million undocumented Immigrants and build a wall. This will cost the US around *$20 Million* and this course of action would take around *20 Years.*
2. Trump plans to remove Obamacare yet he doesn't say what he will replace it with.
3. Trump plans to implement a 40% Tariff to European, Asian, and African goods; A Tariff that will most likely fall into the citizens' wallet.

He also indulges in stereotyping by implying that every single Hispanic is a rapist or criminal, something that deeply offends me since I am Hispanic.

Of course I do indeed support some of his ideology like the immigration problem, but his plans for it would worsen our debt. Trump should understand that running a business is different of that of running a country.

Let's not forget the Muslim woman who got kicked out of one of his rallies and how his supporters treated the woman while she was being escorted out then later said that he doesn't influence that behavior. Really Trump? This is not one of the first times you said a oxymoron.

But like I aforementioned, some of his ideology is indeed supportive of our country's current state.


----------



## Miii (Jun 29, 2016)

I like Trump.


----------



## Miii (Jun 29, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> Probably because the KKK isn't as violent as it was 80 years ago and there is so little of actual crime by it being mentioned in the news. They kind of sunk down in the last while.
> ...



I bet all of this person's information comes from Huffington Post.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> I like Trump.





Miii said:


> I bet all of this person's information comes from Huffington Post.



and I bet you're white


----------



## Tensu (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't like him in particular, but he's our best bet at this point.


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> I like Trump.



why?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes I dislike trump, but he certainly is better then crooked secretary Clinton

- - - Post Merge - - -

Clinton cannot be president, I'm not against a woman president but Hillary is certainly our worst atm, Donald trump is our best bet atm, I would vote for trump instead I despise hillary


----------



## seliph (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh this thread's back huh

So how about those rape cases against him? I'm amazed he's still allowed to be a candidate now that more people have come forth about falling victim to him.



Miii said:


> I like Trump.



Meanwhile no one is surprised


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

nvll said:


> Oh this thread's back huh
> 
> So how about those rape cases against him? I'm amazed he's still allowed to be a candidate now that more people have come forth about falling victim to him.
> 
> ...



Tbh I'm surprised hillary isn't in jail for the Banghazi issue, she is guilty in my opinion, but trump and her are both worthless lol


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

to be fair though, as a Muslim from the middle east who was born and raised in America, neither of the candidates seem appealing, on one hand, you have a white woman who wears a $12,495 Giorgio Armani  jacket to one of her rallies, and then claims to "know our struggles" and on the other, a bigot who wants America to build a wall against another country and have Muslims "identify their religion" so to be honest, it's just a game of lesser evil and even though I hate both candidates, Hillary seems like the safer bet


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 29, 2016)

I heard Trump is trying to make his campaign more professional after firing his campaign manager. I hope this is just a phase and that Trump will continue to be Trump, because the reality TV aspect of the campaign is the only thing helping me keep my sanity since I dislike both candidates so much.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm not sure in the slightest why people would vote for Hillary?
1st she literally is with Obama whom of which is considered the worst president in U.S history, and Hillary said herself that she wants to continue what Obama is doing

2nd she is getting away from the Benghazi trial, as she IMO is guilty, and she deserves to go to jail for it

3rd she won't accomplish anything, she'll ruin our economy even more, just like Obama, and of course he endorsed Hillary

She's just a crooked old secretary who is in it for the power, not saying trump is better, but I can't stand Hillary, she will not make a good president, she will ruin our country, so I don't think people should believe what she is saying, as she lies so much it makes me laugh, but trump lies as well, so both are equally atm


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm not sure in the slightest why people would vote for Hillary?
> 1st she literally is with Obama whom of which is considered the worst president in U.S history, and Hillary said herself that she wants to continue what Obama is doing
> 
> 2nd she is getting away from the Benghazi trial, as she IMO is guilty, and she deserves to go to jail for it
> ...


I'm sorry, but Obama brought back our economy? He literally brought up job rates 
how would that be ruining the economy?

http://www.factcheck.org/2015/01/obamas-numbers-january-2015-update/ 
http://www.factcheck.org/2016/01/obamas-numbers-january-2016-update/


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm sorry, but Obama brought back our economy? He literally brought up job rates
> how would that be ruining the economy?
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2015/01/obamas-numbers-january-2015-update/


Are you def? He didn't bring it back, what are you talking about, your full of ****, he ruined it, and not to mention how he always goes on vacations lol


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Are you def? He didn't bring it back, what are you talking about, your full of ****, he ruined it, and not to mention how he always goes on vacations lol



do you have evidence of him ruining it?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm not sure in the slightest why people would vote for Hillary?



Probably because they still see her as the lesser of the two evils? I'm not sure in the slightest why people would vote for Trump? 

Honestly I believe your vote matters and you should always vote, specially as a young person, but in this situation I most probably wouldn't vote.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> do you have evidence of him ruining it?



Yes, but I'm not sure how to pull up links since I'm using a mobile device


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

& obviously I don't like Trump.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Probably because they still see her as the lesser of the two evils? I'm not sure in the slightest why people would vote for Trump?
> 
> Honestly I believe your vote matters and you should always vote, specially as a young person, but in this situation I most probably wouldn't vote.



Well I can't vote anyway, but I agree, but IMO Hillary is worse than trump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Obama also ruined our military, I can't see Hilary improving it at all, this is another major issue


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure how to pull up links since I'm using a mobile device



why can't you just state it? or is him going on vacations to instigate peace or relieve pressure your only evidence?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> why can't you just state it? or is him going on vacations to instigate peace or relieve pressure your only evidence?



Did I ever say that was my only evidence? Look up how Obama ruined our country and many links come up about our economy, but more inmportantley our military


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Did I ever say that was my only evidence? Look up how Obama ruined our country and many links come up about our economy, but more *inmportantley* our *militart
> *


*importantly and *military

have you ever thought about how he helped it? How old are you anyways


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *importantly



Ok I misspelled sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *importantly and *military
> 
> have you ever thought about how he helped it? How old are you anyways



Tell me how Obama helped our country? And you can see my age on my profile


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Ok I misspelled sorry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you didnt look at the articles I brought up?


Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/2015/01/obamas-numbers-january-2015-update/
> http://www.factcheck.org/2016/01/obamas-numbers-january-2016-update/


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm guessing you didnt look at the articles I brought up?



Oh yes I did, they're false, I would get real links if you want to prove something


----------



## seliph (Jun 29, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *importantly and *military
> 
> have you ever thought about how he helped it? How old are you anyways



He's in middle school be gentle



Jared:3 said:


> Oh yes I did, they're false, I would get real links if you want to prove something



Jared the site is called fact check....


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Oh yes I did, they're false, I would get real links if you want to prove something



I would try to talk with you some more, however I have better things to do than listen to you argue and fight about your narrow-minded opinions, so good day




nvll said:


> He's in middle school be gentle



oh I'm sorry, maybe I shouldn't have intertwined with his 13 year old perceptions


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

nvll said:


> He's in middle school be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> Jared the site is called fact check....


But tell me how did he improve our military? That's absolutely false, and he didn't even make an effort to improve it


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

I think he's stupidly funny. XD Because half of the things he says are ridiculous, he makes me tear up...oh and he does make some valid points, but his insults, flood over them. The people who vote for him are absolute idiots. XD


----------



## Tensu (Jun 29, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Probably because they still see her as the lesser of the two evils? I'm not sure in the slightest why people would vote for Trump?



Hehe literally the same exact thing for me vice-versa.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I would try to talk with you some more, however I have better things to do than listen to you argue and fight about your narrow-minded opinions, so good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goodbye! Oh yeah I'm not smart but yet I'm a straight A student think about what your saying next time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azure said:


> Hehe literally the same exact thing for me vice-versa.



At least azure has brains to see that Hillary is more evil than trump


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Goodbye! Oh yeah I'm not smart but yet I'm a straight A student think about what your saying next time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



um... you're so immature, grades don't really have anything to do with knowledge about the government? and also I'm at the top of my class so...


----------



## Tensu (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> At least azure has brains to see that Hillary is more evil than trump



Noooo please don't put me in this flame war. Everyone has brains and their own opinions.


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Ok I misspelled sorry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Finally, I have a chance to explain all the great things he did  (not sarcastic in the slightest)

-Banned gifts from lobbyists to anyone in the Executive Branch 
-Created an institute to invest in more manufacturing jobs in the technology fields of the future
-Initiated a $15 billion plan designed to encourage increased lending to small businesses
-Signed an Executive Order to strengthen cooperation with regard to global entrepreneurship
-He made the average tax rate for working families the lowest since 1950
-Took steps to improve workplace safety by creating an Advisory Board to study workers? exposure to toxic substances (Which helps my Dad and his coworkers greatly)
-Approved $1.2 billion discrimination settlement with black farmers who had proved USDA bias
-Changed fair housing rules to make more affordable housing available to more people (for the most part)
-Signed a law to better protect children in tribal foster care
-Signed law that bans imports of goods produced through forced labor
-Appointed more openly gay officials than anyone in history
-Appointed first openly transgender Cabinet Official in History

Grated, not everything he's done was great. However, it's unreasonable to say there's nothing good that's come from his presidency.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 29, 2016)

Bwazey said:


> Finally, I have a chance to explain all the great things he did...
> 
> -Banned gifts from lobbyists to anyone in the Executive Branch
> -Created an institute to invest in more manufacturing jobs in the technology fields of the future
> ...



You forgot Obamacare xD


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

My answer to your question: Tronald Dump as moo bwest fwiend. c:
(Sarcasm, duh)


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 29, 2016)

Azure said:


> You forgot Obamacare xD



I'm not 100% sure if Obama care was great or not. I'm still on my parents insurance (thank the gods) and I don't have any experience with it xD


----------



## Tensu (Jun 29, 2016)

Bwazey said:


> I'm not 100% sure if Obama care was great or not. I'm still on my parents insurance (thank the gods) and I don't have any experience with it xD



Obama care was really bad. My grandfather works for insurance and it hasn't been good for his business.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 29, 2016)

Azure said:


> Obama care was really bad. My grandfather works for insurance and it hasn't been good for his business.



Tell that to the millions of people who are now insured due to the ACA.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 29, 2016)

I rather have him in than Clinton. He needs to be smarter with his big mouth though. So I chose neutral.


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 29, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Tell that to the millions of people who are now insured due to the ACA.



It seems Obamacare did help a great deal of people. Being insured is so important. So my opinion on it is positive.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 29, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Tell that to the millions of people who are now insured due to the ACA.



I mean that it was bad for people who didn't need it. It was very positive to people who needed it. I'm sorry that my fact about my grandfather offended millions of people.


----------



## apharel (Jun 29, 2016)

He's more of a demagogue than a seasoned, capable politician. Good entrepreneur and entertainer though. 

Hilary has experience and connections with some scandals that honestly seem blown out of proportion. In contrast, a lot of people that support Trump see him as a figure that isn't tied to Washington. This is a recurring theme in US History though. Jimmy Carter was elected because people were tired of Watergate, Vietnam War, and the pardoning of Nixon by Ford. He didn't have the political prowess to deal with a lot of situations in his presidency.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 29, 2016)

Azure said:


> I mean that it was bad for people who didn't need it. It was very positive to people who needed it. *I'm sorry that my fact about my grandfather offended millions of people*.



Literally what are you even going on about


----------



## UnlikelyPenguin (Jun 29, 2016)

*This World is no more*

I personally have mixed feelings for him. A wall? No. Better security? Yes. Is he Hitler? NO. The Trump haters are more cringeworthy than the supporters. Oh and Hilary is just as bad as Trump.  I would have voted for Cruz if he didn't drop out. Elections were so calm. And this one is just horrible. Everyone is sending hate to every candidate! It's like the movie "The Campaign" where 2 candidates fight over each other and stuff. It's sad to see the state of America, no, The WORLD. Ever since WW1, Earth has been full of war and violence. When a terrorist group gets defeated, a worser one comes right after. We have to be more optimistic. More happy. More proud.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 29, 2016)

He's racist, homophobic, a con artist, and a liar. He has insulted more nations than I can count with my fingers. He lost my respect a very long time ago.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't really like him or hate him.  I agree with him in some areas but disagree with him too.  I feel the same way about Hillary.  Bernie I agreed with more than either of these two.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

only the memes


----------



## _G~ (Jun 29, 2016)

no
if only GradeAUnderA did a video about trump...


----------



## Kalik (Jun 29, 2016)

A post like this is just asking for a fight lol

I do not approve as mr Trump running for president of the US nor do I think he is a man fit to run a business. So no, I do not like him.


----------



## jakeypride (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope, but he's better than Hillary.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 29, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm not sure in the slightest why people would vote for Hillary?
> 1st she literally is with Obama whom of which is considered the worst president in U.S history, and Hillary said herself that she wants to continue what Obama is doing



You might be too young to remember, but before Obama was president, we had a guy named George W. Bush as president. Under his presidency, we had the worst recession in nearly 80 years, started two pointless wars which cost trillions of dollars and thousands of American lives and one of those wars lead to the formation of ISIS, and had the worst terrorist attack in U.S. history. Obama had to spend most of his two terms just cleaning up the mess. People don't like Hillary Clinton because they think she won't be as good as Obama; they think she will be as bad as Bush since she voted for the Iraq War and has deep ties to Wall Street which caused the recession. Trump lacks experience just like Bush did, so electing him would be even more dangerous.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2016)

Although it's settling down now, I'd like to remind everyone to be respectful of each others opinions and not throw out insults. Thanks


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 29, 2016)

Jake said:


> Although it's settling down now, I'd like to remind everyone to be respectful of each others opinions and not throw out insults. Thanks



What do you expect? This thread is about a guy who throws out insults all the time.


----------



## Franny (Jun 30, 2016)

donald trump oh boy
he's uh
he sure is something.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 30, 2016)

UnlikelyPenguin said:


> I personally have mixed feelings for him. A wall? No. Better security? Yes. Is he Hitler? NO. The Trump haters are more cringeworthy than the supporters. Oh and Hilary is just as bad as Trump.  I would have voted for Cruz if he didn't drop out. Elections were so calm. And this one is just horrible. Everyone is sending hate to every candidate! It's like the movie "The Campaign" where 2 candidates fight over each other and stuff. It's sad to see the state of America, no, The WORLD. *Ever since WW1, Earth has been full of war and violence. When a terrorist group gets defeated, a worser one comes right after. We have to be more optimistic. More happy. More proud.*



Falsely stating that the world has been full of war and violence since world war one sure is optimistic. We live in a time right now that can easily be considered the most peaceful in the whole history book, I don't even get how people still make the conclusion that the world is terrible these days. Did you ever open your history book and looked at how the situation was before?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

i dont live in the US so i dont really know much about him but i do watch some short videos uploaded on youtube and some of his tweets and tbh hes a jerk.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 30, 2016)

World war 3 will happen if he's elected as president.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

I hate his rotten guts.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 30, 2016)

I ticked the "i'm not american so.." option because that's the most accurate to me. I don't think I really have that much of a say in whether I can or cannot like him because i'm not american and I haven't actually experienced Trump for what he is, but from what i've heard from americans themselves - or videos of trump and pictures he just comes off as really obnoxious. I know some Americans like him because he's blunt and speaks the truth and doesn't try to hide who he is like most politicians, which can be admirable but when he brings race into it and reacts very awfully when people don't agree with his views he certainly isn't for me. Anyone that appears to be a closet racist or is racist - i'm really not a fan of. I absolutely don't agree with racism especially in this day and age so it makes me very uncomfortable to see those who agree with it. Even on social media I saw a picture of his bus that said Trump in huge lettering and for that reason I think he can be incredibly obnoxious sometimes and full of himself. Not just that though, there are more examples of him being quite obnoxious on twitter.


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm voting for Trump because I want Hillary in jail.


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 30, 2016)

No. Donald Trump is a straight up butthole. He is racist, sexist, homophobic, xenophobic, and his comb-over really hurts my eyes. A bald eagle literally pooped on his head.
Anyway, Donald Trump shares many similarities with Adolf Hitler.
Also, a few months ago, when I was eating at a restaurant with my mom and my sister, my sister was checking Twitter. There was a tweet from Trump saying "If women want to have equal pay to men, then they should work as hard as men." (This is not the exact quote, at least I don't think it's the exact quote, but it was something of the sort) But to be honest, he is a giant butthole and he doesn't deserve to be president.


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 30, 2016)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Sure, why not?



Racist? Sexist? Homophobic? Misogynist? Generally douchbaggy? Sure, why not?


----------



## Miii (Jun 30, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> and I bet you're white



Yes, I am, but why does that matter? What, because you're not and because you assume all white people, including Trump, are racist?


----------



## Miii (Jun 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> why?



Thanks for actually asking why instead of just saying "omg he's racist, he's a homophobe, etc." I like him for a few reasons.

1. He's a smart businessman and has been a successful entrepreneur since the 80s (something not nearly enough people value these days). 

2. I like that he speaks his mind, and isn't overly politically correct like every other politician. Essentially, he acts like a real person, not someone that's lived a bland, repressed life their entire adult life to prevent people from having any dirt on them.

3. I like that he's self-funded and doesn't take money from lobbyists like every other candidate does (the money lobbyists put into politician's campaigns is usually paid back with favors that lead to lobbyists in industries like tobacco, meat & dairy and sugar having influence over laws passed in their industry). 

4. I agree with his views on illegal immigration and how it's ruining our economy. Illegal immigrants fill jobs and don't pay taxes which is terrible because they're entering our country and benefiting immensely without giving anything back (in fact, it's estimated that HALF of the untaxed income illegal immigrants make goes back to Mexico, to their families). Taxes fund SO MANY THINGS like the salaries of all government employees, construction and repair of the public roadways we drive every day, Social Security and Supplement Security benefits, Medicare and medical research, national defense and the salaries and equipment of all military employees, domestic programs that provide for those in need, paying off our national debt, benefits for veterans, public schooling, legal immigration programs, law enforcement, water and land management, preservation of wildlife and humanitarian programs and economic assistance for developing countries. 

I'm not saying he's the perfect politician. He definitely has his flaws, for example, I don't like how he said it would be harder for media outlets to talk crap about politicians if he got elected because that goes against free speech and people expressing their opinions. So again, I don't think he's perfect, but I think he's a better option than Bernie Sanders (who will say anything to get votes, even if it means apologizing for slavery, which he (and no other living person) played a part in and who is 74 and doesn't appear to be in the best health) or Hillary Clinton (who lied to the public about using her personal email for confidential matters and wants to extend Obamacare to illegal immigrants, something that would cost citizens and legal immigrants a f**king fortune).


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 30, 2016)

Nooo he is a joke and is no way qualified to be the president. I still can't believe he is in the race...


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 30, 2016)

Miii said:


> Yes, I am, but why does that matter? What, because you're not and because you assume all white people, including Trump, are racist?


No, but because he doesn't offend white people nor has he made a single offending statement about them. That's all.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 30, 2016)

Miii said:


> Thanks for actually asking why instead of just saying "omg he's racist, he's a homophobe, etc." I like him for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. He's a smart businessman and has been a successful entrepreneur since the 80s (something not nearly enough people value these days).
> 
> ...



1. No, he is not. He has filed for bankruptcy 4 times and Trump university is a scam. It's estimated that Trump would have more money now if he had taken the million dollars his dad gave him and invested it in the stock market.

2. If you consider him acting like a kindergartner on Twitter as "speaking his mind", then I can see why you like him.

3. He's raising money from other people now that he's way behind Hillary Clinton.

4. If your dream job is picking tomatoes in sweltering heat or cleaning hotel rooms, then I can see why you'd be pissed at illegal immigrants for taking your job away. They usually pay taxes just like everyone else but don't get any government benefits because they are not U.S. citizens. The people who don't pay taxes are rich guys like Trump who have an army of accountants and lawyers to help them take advantage of every tax loophole in the book.


----------



## jakeypride (Jun 30, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> 1. No he is not. He has filed for bankruptcy 4 times and Trump university is a scam. It's estimated that Trump would have more money now if he had taken the million dollars his dad gave him and invested it in the stock market.
> 
> 2. If you consider him acting like a kindergartner on Twitter as "speaking his mind", then I can see why you like him.
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Kill em'!


----------

